# Forest house..lincolnshire.



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2016)

Whist on a little tour I spotted this house.so pulled up and had a quick look in.I then spotted two farm workers in the yard.so then drove down the road and parked up and headed back after a little while.not loads to see here.the owner was clearly a Nottingham forest fan with the amount of programmes laying about.


----------



## jsp77 (May 16, 2016)

Another great find, you certainly seem to have a keen eye at spotting these. thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (May 16, 2016)

A Forest fan you say? OK - that one's off the list ;-)


----------



## smiler (May 16, 2016)

You're getting a bit good at this Mikey, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 16, 2016)

Nicely done and captured. Looks like it's been derelict for quite a while.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2016)

Great images and loads of detail,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 16, 2016)

Nicely done. A shame that two of the fireplaces have gone amiss.


----------



## Bones out (May 16, 2016)

Great work Mikey.......... I must say I'm sad, so very very sad. It is a travesty for this house....... Having a Nottingham forest supporter living there.


----------



## jammy (May 16, 2016)

nice pics, someone's been cutting the hedge...


----------



## oldscrote (May 16, 2016)

That washing machine looks in better nick than mine


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 17, 2016)

Thank you all.its been derelict several years now.don't be bitter about forest ☺ thr hedge is maintained as it's on the edge of a farm compound and the rest of the hedges have been flailed too.shame the garden was not the same


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2016)

another beauty from MM. Nice work sir


----------



## Rubex (May 18, 2016)

Great find and pics Mikeymutt, I love the old hoover - it's the same as the one at the Love Shack


----------



## degenerate (May 19, 2016)

Great stuff Mikey, you have a knack for finding these little houses, I like the shot of the bathroom


----------



## fernox (Jun 29, 2016)

Another i would love to visit, looks great


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 30, 2016)

That looks a really good find; good work mate


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Jul 1, 2016)

That's a Hoover Constellation! You don't see those very often now, in any condition.
I can't work out what's happened to that fireplace...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 2, 2016)

cornish_snowdog said:


> I can't work out what's happened to that fireplace...



The cast iron bedroom surround was a rather nice example, obviously removed by somebody who recognised it for what it was. The living room mantle and uprights were your typical 'marble' like Late Victorian/Edwardian stone item - seen everywhere if you look. Evidently the ones that are nicely proportioned and have a nice figuring in the stone (if you can see it under the nearly always present layers of paint, do have value in the restoration market. This is why you see see a few pulled off the wall, but abandoned - one needs to see the unpainted rear face of the uprights to get a glimpse of the veining.

Nice report here of not uncommon dereliction in this County - in general these places a too far off the beaten track to attract a good price/restoration - except for housing people working the land - as they were originally built for.


----------



## Luise (Jul 2, 2016)

Yet again, stunning pics


----------



## tazong (Jul 3, 2016)

My dear old mum had a hoover like that - beautiful fella


----------

